# Ruby's blog



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute story.......


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I loved it!! It flowed really well and was quite nice to real 😊


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cute! I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I missed this when you originally posted it. It's very good and made me laugh. I hope you post more.


----------



## princessmk (Sep 8, 2020)

I just came across this. It is really really good, I hope you post more.


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

Well done! Very cute point of view.


----------



## Mary D (Apr 1, 2021)

Love this! The dreaded grapes!!! 
Grapes grow wild on our property and our last lab may have enjoyed them regularly, (we think).
Since discovering that, we’ve chopped as many as we can, and have put all dogs since on watch…and have had a few traumatic episodes similar to those you documented so well.

Looking forward to reading more of your work!!

[email protected]


----------

